# Mexico....Next Amsterdam???????



## AZshwagg (Apr 29, 2006)

Dude, I just saw the news and they announced that Mexico de-criminalized "ANY" small amount of "ANY" drug. Like for example: MARIJUANA!!!!!!!, Cocain, Heroin, Exstacy,  stateing that it would leave more officers free to fight the major drug dealers. So does that mean you can smoke a joint in your front pourch and not get arrested for a joint? Cause if that is so, I have a house down in mexico....VACATION TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 29, 2006)

That new "law" is a anti-drug scam.

It legalizes 5 grams of marijuana is possession, while providing harsher than before penalties for more than 5 grams, or sales.
5 grams is 2 days worth of medicine for me.
Plus, I seriously doubt that many people with 5 grams or less were getting arrested/charged/convicted before this new law, so in effect it is an anti-marijuana law.
Probably worked out between the leaders of this county and Mexico:
"I'll continue to leave our border unguarded if you crack down on pot."

Don't be fooled.


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 29, 2006)

Well, I dont know exactly what the amount was but in any case, good looking out Ganja Guru.


----------

